# I am worried about my budgies



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Hello
Yesterday I rescued 2 budgies they were extremely scared. I took them and bought them a cage and food from pet store. I am totally inexperienced with birds or pets in general but I am considering to have those 2. Anyway. After researching I found there gender 1 male and 1 female and the female doesn't seem to be alright to me and the male is okay I saw him eating and drinking. I tried to feed the female with my hands and she only ate a little it's 9Am in the morning and they are sleepy. Took some bids to show you and tell me if they are alright and not sick
This video is this morning 



And this one is yesterday


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Good on you for rescuing these little budgies. From the video you posted, they look ok to me but they will be scared as everything is new to them. It's suggested you not try to handle them or pat them etc for at least two weeks and that you only put your hands into their cage to clean and replace food and water etc. You can sit beside their cage at a distance they're comfortable with and quietly talk to them, sing to them or read to them- anything to get them used to you and your voice. You can also cover the top and three sides of the cage to help them feel more safe and secure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

I didn't manage to get them a large cage because I am moving country next month and I am taking them with me and then I am gonna have them a larger cage.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

That sounds great. Are you planning on putting flyers around to try to find their owners?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

I live in an apartment and asked everyone about these birds but no. And these 2 budgies crashed into my window yesterday morning. I opened the window they entered and flew like crazy and the female crashed badly on the wall. And didn't fly. For their safety I acted a little in scary for them but that was my only choice I catches them Didn't injure them and put them in empty laundry basket the stayed quit and I went to the nearest pet store and got some food and the cage and took some advice from the shop keeper. And I came back home had another hard time getting them into the cage. I opened the laundry basket the flew crazy again except for the female she was already tired and was easy to get her inside. But I chased the male for like 30 min then he landed on the top of the aircondition I left him there for 5 minute and then trapped him in the laundry again then he entered the cage by himself. It was harsh for them and terrifying but it's for there good.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

I'd definitely suggest covering the top and three sides of the cage then. After all they've been through, they're likely terrified. At night cover the cage completely but if possible plug in a little nightlight so they can see and it'll help prevent any night frights which could injure them. Are you sure neither bird was injured when they crashed through your window and were flying around? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

I worried more about the female one I just went to check her and found her like this.
https://ibb.co/bAHBX8
She open and closes her eyes. I wonder what does it mean

And when the have my hands inside the cage to change or clean the male moves away but the female stay at her place. I am planning to leave both of them at dark room so they can rest at least until tmrw morning.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Are you worried that they're cuddled together like that? If so, that's normal. If she's blinking her eyes slowly, it just means she's sleepy. They're both scared and need to settle in. The males response is to run away from your hand, whereas the female freezes on the spot. She has had a big fright though from crashing into the window so you need to keep a close eye on them both, just in case either of them has suffered an injury. Whenever you have to go into the cage to change food, water etc. move very slowly and calmly and make sure they know you're approaching, by talking to them in a calm voice. As they become more comfortable, they'll start to move around the cage more, and you'll get to see their true personalities. I strongly suggest you browse this forum, and especially all the stickies located at the top of each sub-forum. They are a wealth of great information about everything budgies. Of course, there are plenty of us here to answer any questions you may have as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

By the way, if you could use clothes pegs to clip all of the slide up doors closed, that'd be a good idea because many budgies figure out how to slide the doors open me escape through them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Hmm. I was watching them from distance and I saw the male went to eat when he finished he came back to his place. Then the female tried to go to the food but she couldent reach even though the distance is short.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

How many food and water bowls do you have in there? It's a good idea to have 1 food bowl per bird. Do have some millet you can poke through the bars so it's where the female can reach it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Finally. I went and brought lettuce and hang it near the bench and when I saw them eating from it I got happy and the female reached the food. Now I feel good and happy about them after a long morning of researching and advices. Thx


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

That's great news! Well done. The birds are obviously starting to feel comfortable and settling in if they're eating. Don't forget to peg those slide doors closed. Have you decided what to name your new feathered friends yet? Please keep researching and don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions. The taming and bonding section of the forum has some great advice if you'd like to have a go at taming your birds later on. We'd love to see pics after the birds have settled in too, if you'd like to start an ongoing picture thread for them.

Once again, good on you for taking these poor little birds in and giving them a loving forever home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Lol. My father is a neurosurgeon and he want to name the bird to 2 layer of the brain I forgot the name of the layer but the male name means something like hard layer and the female name is like the soft layer. And the names are cute too.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Well, that's an interesting way to name them, lol. Budgies are very smart so it makes sense to name them after parts of the brain I guess. It'll be a problem if you can't remember their names though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm so glad you were able to rescue these little ones. You've been given excellent advice. They will begin to settle in over the next few weeks. 

Meanwhile, you've come to the best place to learn even more about the best of budgie care. The forum's many articles and "stickies" contain all the information you need to stay updated on the best practices for caring for budgies. If you have any questions after reading through anything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

We hope to meet your little ones soon 

Cheers :wave:


----------

